
Cubetto Playset - ch
http://www.primotoys.com/cubetto
======
Camillo
So the program is written in boustrophedon, sort of.[1]

That may make things a little harder for small children. OTOH, it forces them
to look at the instruction blocks from the point of view of an agent following
the path on the board, rather than from their own point of view, so it trains
a useful capability.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boustrophedon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boustrophedon)

~~~
ch
This appears similar to the work in this research:
[http://researchspace.csir.co.za/dspace/bitstream/10204/7552/...](http://researchspace.csir.co.za/dspace/bitstream/10204/7552/3/Smith_2014.pdf)
\-- something called Rock Garden, but I don't think they are related.

------
swombat
The best part, imho, is that it's Arduino based, so a few years later, when
kiddo is old enough to figure that out, ends up with a functional,
programmable Arduino device to try and reprogram, thus blowing the lid on the
idea that all these devices they're surrounded with are sealed and unhackable.

Teach basic programming concepts at 3, sure... but open the door to hacking
everything in the house at, what, 8, 9? Awesome.

Disclaimer: I'm an investor in Primo.

------
kelukelugames
Here's the video. It's super cute!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWpZxXkIBuc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWpZxXkIBuc)

------
benkuykendall
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10586661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10586661)

